# Found: Kayak Paddle in Gateway Park on Poudre



## raftmwd (Feb 6, 2007)

*Lost Paddle*

Werner Quest, Blue shaft, white paddles? Name Lindsey with a wrong phone number? 

Lindsey 
231-5327


----------



## raftmwd (Feb 6, 2007)

*Lost Werner Paddle*

I let someone borrow my Werner Quest Paddle, blue shaft, white blades, straight shaft, they swam and lost it. I have my name on it but I forgot I haven't changed the phone number in years so the number is wrong. Please if you see it can you call me? It has sentimental value reward.
Cheers,
Lindsey
970-231-5327


----------

